# How to play and what to prepare on a hot day



## sunrise (May 10, 2022)

We are new to a travel team. My girl's team will be traveling to Arizona this month. They are going to play two games during one weekend, with one game starts at noon. The weather forecast is over 100 degrees. Does somebody know the ECNL rules of playing on hot days? and what should players be prepared? We were moving from pacific northwest, and our previous club would cancel practices when temperature goes over 90 degree. We don't know much about playing under this extremely hot conditions. My girl wants to play but we don't want her health to be compromised. Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 10, 2022)

sunrise said:


> We are new to a travel team. My girl's team will be traveling to Arizona this month. They are going to play two games during one weekend, with one game starts at noon. The weather forecast is over 100 degrees. Does somebody know the ECNL rules of playing on hot days? and what should players be prepared? We were moving from pacific northwest, and our previous club would cancel practices when temperature goes over 90 degree. We don't know much about playing under this extremely hot conditions. My girl wants to play but we don't want her health to be compromised. Any suggestion is appreciated.


They take water breaks. 

Hydrate before the game, during warmups, during half time. Even if she thinks she isnt thirsty drink fluids. 

Mine brings lots of water and gatorade.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 10, 2022)

The first few ECNL league games in Arizona can be a killer (literally).

If you want to guarantee a win buy this...
- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GNOJ8MM/ref=twister_B01GNOJ8EK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
- https://www.sylvane.com/kwikool-kpac14112-portable-air-conditioner.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIivi_5ujV9wIVCsGGCh3mtg_oEAQYCiABEgL0wPD_BwE
- And a generator.

Your players will be completely cooled down after coming off the bench + the other team won't be able to keep up.

Here's another trick the Arizona teams do. For halftime they go indoors to the AC to cool down but don't tell the visiting team how to do this. Which means they sit in the shade but not AC trying to cool down.


----------



## espola (May 10, 2022)

sunrise said:


> We are new to a travel team. My girl's team will be traveling to Arizona this month. They are going to play two games during one weekend, with one game starts at noon. The weather forecast is over 100 degrees. Does somebody know the ECNL rules of playing on hot days? and what should players be prepared? We were moving from pacific northwest, and our previous club would cancel practices when temperature goes over 90 degree. We don't know much about playing under this extremely hot conditions. My girl wants to play but we don't want her health to be compromised. Any suggestion is appreciated.


If you are playing in artificial turf, use a combination of a sole insert and aluminum foil to reduce the chance of heat blistering.


----------



## MoSalah (May 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> They take water breaks.
> 
> Hydrate before the game, during warmups, during half time. Even if she thinks she isnt thirsty drink fluids.
> 
> Mine brings lots of water and gatorade.


Drip drops hydration.  The pros use this stuff.  Sauna two weeks prior to matches...with regularity-that will help your system adjust.  



			https://www.amazon.com/DripDrop-ORS-Electrolyte-Dehydration-Watermelon/dp/B08TZD2R7L/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=6mUXd&pf_rd_p=5fe95cd4-8512-42fa-bf21-63d83b898785&pf_rd_r=2375NS5GEKTMSP3MA8YC&pd_rd_r=1e462c77-ed1d-4ac6-bc10-5f191feb071f&pd_rd_wg=2CZfb&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mr_hp_atf_m


----------



## whatithink (May 10, 2022)

sunrise said:


> We are new to a travel team. My girl's team will be traveling to Arizona this month. They are going to play two games during one weekend, with one game starts at noon. The weather forecast is over 100 degrees. Does somebody know the ECNL rules of playing on hot days? and what should players be prepared? We were moving from pacific northwest, and our previous club would cancel practices when temperature goes over 90 degree. We don't know much about playing under this extremely hot conditions. My girl wants to play but we don't want her health to be compromised. Any suggestion is appreciated.


Your player just needs to be hydrating 24-48 hours prior to game time. She should also have an electrolyte drink to drink post game. Continue to hydrate after the first game and repeat for the second etc. Its no big deal.

Make sure you apply sun screen an hour or more prior to the game also.

If they are playing on turf, then you have my sympathies.


----------



## azsnowrider (May 10, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Here's another trick the Arizona teams do. For halftime they go indoors to the AC to cool down but don't tell the visiting team how to do this. Which means they sit in the shade but not AC trying to cool down.


I cant believe you gave away our secret! This is also where you will find many of the parents having cocktails.... Bell Bank park has a nice bar.


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Your player just needs to be hydrating 24-48 hours prior to game time. She should also have an electrolyte drink to drink post game. Continue to hydrate after the first game and repeat for the second etc. Its no big deal.
> 
> Make sure you apply sun screen an hour or more prior to the game also.
> 
> If they are playing on turf, then you have my sympathies.


Listen to this ^^^^^.
Get out of the sun as fast as possible after the games.  This is more geared toward long endurance events-  But I'd say that a 90 minute soccer game falls in that category-  https://www.slowtwitch.com/Training/Solar_Radiation_on_Performance_5870.html

Definitely have a cooler full of ice on the sidelines for everyone to grab and place on their bodies.  You can pre-pack it in ziplock bags or just have bags nearby for players to jam some ice into when they need it.  (You won't want to eat/drink this ice).  Your player might want to have their own supply of ice to eat/drink.  One bottle of water per player is not enough for warmup/gametime/halftime/post game.  I think you need at least 60 ounces of water for game day. Maybe even a backup in case someone knocks yours over and spills it.

And make sure your coach is smart about it.  Players with headaches, players who say they are "cold" or have a fever need to be subbed out immediately and probably be done for the rest of that game (if not the entire weekend).

How do you know if you are dehydrated?  If your urine is darker than usual-  you haven't drank enough water.  The darker (and more it smells), the worse off you are.


----------



## whatithink (May 10, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Listen to this ^^^^^.
> Get out of the sun as fast as possible after the games.  This is more geared toward long endurance events-  But I'd say that a 90 minute soccer game falls in that category-  https://www.slowtwitch.com/Training/Solar_Radiation_on_Performance_5870.html
> 
> Definitely have a cooler full of ice on the sidelines for everyone to grab and place on their bodies.  You can pre-pack it in ziplock bags or just have bags nearby for players to jam some ice into when they need it.  (You won't want to eat/drink this ice).  Your player might want to have their own supply of ice to eat/drink.  One bottle of water per player is not enough for warmup/gametime/halftime/post game.  I think you need at least 60 ounces of water for game day. Maybe even a backup in case someone knocks yours over and spills it.
> ...


The cooler is a good idea. My kids will have a small cooler filled with ice & some water. We have some specific clothes that they have in them. At any break (esp. HT), they will take them out and drape them over their necks / heads / shoulders to cool down.

Good shout out on the 60 oz - my kids have 64 oz jugs for game/practice.

BTW, staying hydrated is about constantly sipping water all through the day, hence the 24-48 hour run in. As we live in AZ, my kids just do it without even thinking about it at this point - but I will still check/remind them the day before game day or a tournament weekend.


----------



## tjinaz (May 11, 2022)

whatithink said:


> The cooler is a good idea. My kids will have a small cooler filled with ice & some water. We have some specific clothes that they have in them. At any break (esp. HT), they will take them out and drape them over their necks / heads / shoulders to cool down.
> 
> Good shout out on the 60 oz - my kids have 64 oz jugs for game/practice.
> 
> BTW, staying hydrated is about constantly sipping water all through the day, hence the 24-48 hour run in. As we live in AZ, my kids just do it without even thinking about it at this point - but I will still check/remind them the day before game day or a tournament weekend.


The other hot tip is to freeze the plastic water bottles then cut the plastic off and use as a giant ice cube.  Will keep the jug cold for a long time.  Most time when you use cubes they will melt and water will get warm.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 11, 2022)

For ECNL games they have water/gatorade stations set up between the team benches. 

That said, you still want to bring your own stuff and hydrate early.


----------



## timbuck (May 11, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> For ECNL games they have water/gatorade stations set up between the team benches.
> 
> That said, you still want to bring your own stuff and hydrate early.


Im sure that ECNL does a great job with this.  But never trust someone else with your safety and nutrition.
Sh*t happens and those stations can be messed up with a few simple mistakes.


----------



## Surf Zombie (May 11, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Im sure that ECNL does a great job with this.  But never trust someone else with your safety and nutrition.
> Sh*t happens and those stations can be messed up with a few simple mistakes.


Agreed! I ran the Boston marathon once and they have a hydration station at every mile mark. In the last five miles of the race a couple of the hydration stations ran out of cups, so no access to the Gatorade. People were picking up stepped on used paper cups off the ground. 

When it’s going to be really hot we have our DD drink 80 oz. of water for a couple days before the game and put wet towels in ice water in a small cooler for half time or for if she is subbed out. And if the club doesn’t have a tent (unlikely) have one of the parents set one up.


----------



## Orangeteam (May 11, 2022)

I've refereed large tournaments in Ca and Az.   Even on a regular day a 3 ref crew means you are CR once, and AR twice so I can be looking at 240-270min a day running in the sun.  

-I try to get 10-16oz  of water a few hours before any game
-Ice/cold clothes on the necks or heads during resting times.   
-if I'm in a 3 day tourney or even a 3 ref crew on a very hot day I'm hydrating more than normal  4-5 days before.     
-something with salt/electrolyte a few days before.  sports drinks replace the electrolytes lost in sweat -water doesn't

and two personal things.
- I increase potasium intake- usually bananas as I  cramp easier in the heat
-I don't drink anything ice or very cold during my breaks, and i did not drink ice water during games when I was playing.  Very cold liquid always bothered my stomach before or during a game.


----------



## sunrise (May 11, 2022)

Thank you all for being so helpful. And I am much relived to hear your suggestions and tips. Will have my DD bring one big bottle of water and one big bottle of gatorade on the game day. And get her a small cooler with cold towels for water break and half time.


----------



## sunrise (May 11, 2022)

Just bought a heatshield shoe inserts for hot turf field. Will provide an update if it works.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (May 12, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> Drip drops hydration.  The pros use this stuff.  Sauna two weeks prior to matches...with regularity-that will help your system adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DripDrop-ORS-Electrolyte-Dehydration-Watermelon/dp/B08TZD2R7L/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=6mUXd&pf_rd_p=5fe95cd4-8512-42fa-bf21-63d83b898785&pf_rd_r=2375NS5GEKTMSP3MA8YC&pd_rd_r=1e462c77-ed1d-4ac6-bc10-5f191feb071f&pd_rd_wg=2CZfb&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mr_hp_atf_m


water with electrolytes? 
is it much better than gatorade?


----------



## COSMOS (May 12, 2022)

This can be a real problem for young athletes and something players, coaches and parents should pay attention to.  

My kid played a game at 102 with like 98% humidity below the Mason Dixon line.  Playing hard at both ends of the field in a tournament final.  Game was close, so coach wouldn't sub her out when she clearly needed it.  She ended up getting a heat injury and was packed with ice after the game.  Once you get heat exhaustion or a heat stroke, you're more susceptible to getting it again.  She wasn't the same for years and still has trouble in the heat 5 years later.  

ABSW = Always be sipping water.   Ice on the back of the neck and head help.  Pickles, of all things, replace salts and electrolytes.


----------



## tjinaz (May 14, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> water with electrolytes?
> is it much better than gatorade?


I would go with liquid IV.  It works really well.

liquid IV


----------

